# nvidia-driver-96 installation fails - libGL.so.1: Not a directory



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm rebuilding my desktop installation of FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE from the same USB image I've used dozens of times and ran into a problem I've never encountered before or have been able remedy by myself. 

My Nvidia GeForce3 card uses the older /x11/nvidia-driver-96 and I've installed it though ports and had it running like it should several times before without a hitch but this time it failed. I attempted to have portmaster install it but get the following error:


```
Checking if /x11/driver-96 already installed
src (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 555 nvidia.ko /boot/modules
kldxref /boot/modules
lib (install)
lib/libGL (install)

rm: /usr/local/lib/.nvidia/libGL.so.1: Not a directory

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia/-driver-96/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-96.43.20/lib/libGL.
***Error code 1***

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia/-driver-96/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-96.43.20/lib.
***Error code 1***

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia/-driver-96/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-96.43.20.
***Error code 1***

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia/-driver-96.
***Error code 1***

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia/-driver-96.

Installation of nvidia-driver-96.43.20_1 (nvidia-driver-96) failed
Aborting update

Terminated

You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
portmaster (flags) /x11/nvidia-driver-96
```

I had portmaster reinstall libGL and tried letting it install the driver but got the same error.

The first time this happened I thought I might have just got a bad build so I reformatted, installed portupgrade, portaudit, portmaster, xorg and let portmaster install the nvidia driver from the start but got the same message. I tried having it use the package but that didn't work either, though I'm not that versed in portmaster or packages. Installing it though ports without using portmaster gives the same error, minus the reference to portmaster. 

I've got linux_base-f10, linux-f10-dri, /x11/nvidia-settings, /x11/nvidia-xconfig installed already and could probably go with the generic nv driver but that won't get my graphics card working like it should to play games.

Ports is the only thing I've ever used so I'm familiar with it and I've successfully installed FreeBSD on this machine numerous times but am unable to find a way to get past this error. I've been messing with it now for 2 days, have tried everything I can think of, and done a search for similar problems but am unable to resolve it myself or I wouldn't post about it. I'd appreciate any help that could be provided to assist me in getting this sorted out.

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> rm: /usr/local/lib/.nvidia/libGL.so.1: Not a directory


That's weird. The directory /usr/local/lib/.nvidia/ shouldn't even exist. Try creating it, see if that satisfies the ports system.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2012)

I made that directory and tried it again but got the same error. 

I've tried rebuilding gmake and everything else I could think of but am at a standstill. I'd try a FreeBSD 8.3 or 9.1RC build but at this point I don't think it would make any difference as I've already reformatted 9.0 once. It must be something to do with one of the ports (and my ports tree is current) as I'm using the same USB image I always do, but I don't know enough about it to pin it down.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah, I see the port was updated 4 days ago. And they've been mucking about with the installation. The new pkgng has a problem with this port and they tried to solve it. Apparently not correctly.

Try contacting the port's maintainer. 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/Makefile


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was just going to log back in to say installing the regular nvidia-driver came back with the same error when I saw your message. 

I sent him an email. Thanks a lot.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It was my belief that most of the old legacy Geforce cards like the 96 driver works for have no support for newer Xorg, as in, the last time I had my Geforce 6 working with official drivers was FreeBSD 7.2 :<


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had my GeForce3 card working properly on my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE box using the nvidia-driver-96 and played Quake3, Unreal, UFOAI, and several other games using it as recently as a couple weeks ago.

I got this message running dmesg and is what clued me in to it needing the old driver to run:

```
NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce3 GPU installed in this system is
NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers. Please
NVRM:  visit [url]http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html[/url] for more
NVRM:  information.  The 295.49 NVIDIA driver will ignore
NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...
```
I had to load the Nvidia module through /boot/default/loader.conf first to get it to work or put out that message.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

numpad5 said:
			
		

> the last time I had my Geforce 6 working with official drivers was FreeBSD 7.2 :<


My 7600GT works fine with the latest Xorg and FreeBSD 9-STABLE.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> My 7600GT works fine with the latest Xorg and FreeBSD 9-STABLE.



7600GT runs on 96 legacy drivers? Thought that was a much newer card than a GeForce 6 series (pci in mine but most are agp)

Even when I had it running on FreeBSD 7.x I had to remove some version checks from the makefiles to get it to install.

When 8.x came out I thought they just totally dropped all the old legacy stuff from 96 drivers by not updating code to work with new Xorg releases.

Here is link to the reference I found back then:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/96.43.20/README/appendix-b.html

If it has been fixed its news to me.

EDIT:

Of course, it has been a while since I tried it


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

numpad5 said:
			
		

> 7600GT runs on 96 legacy drivers?


I didn't say that. I'm using 302.17.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah, sorry. I just thought that since the thread was specifically on 96 legacy you had it working.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

All versions of the nvidia-driver use the same Makefile. So an installation problem with one version is very likely to pop up in all versions.

And as far as I know even the legacy 96.x version supports the latest Xorg.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 11, 2012)

I might have to try it on the computer I put my GeForce 6 in then, it is currently running Win XP, but dual booting won't be too hard, since I haven't allocated all the disk space yet.  I've been wanting to get back into FreeBSD on that machine anyhow, just using it for various gaming needs right now, It's an old Gigabyte dual 32 bit cpu board with max allowed 4gb ram from about 2004 that the card is in right now.


----------



## gerardhg (Sep 12, 2012)

Install problems have been fixed. I had to delete the file /usr/local/lib/.nvidia before upgrading to nvidia-driver-96.43.20_2


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 12, 2012)

gerardhg said:
			
		

> Install problems have been fixed. I had to delete the file /usr/local/lib/.nvidia before upgrading to nvidia-driver-96.43.20_2



I just got a letter back from the Maintainer:



> Hello, should be fixed in r304131.
> 
> ./danfe


----------

